

HBO Now to cut off Australian geo-dodgers - empressplay
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/hbo-now-cuts-off-australian-game-of-thrones-geododgers-20150418-1mnt5q.html

======
simonblack
Business 101: NEVER turn away a paying customer.

